# oh my god



## jonhirsh (May 6, 2005)

Hey i just realized affter all this time i had never posted in here so here i go. i am a producer, lighting designer, board op......
i live in toronto canada. i have my own production company www.blackhorseproductions.ca all though i am still a student i do work profesionaly and i hope to provide my prfessional and practical experiances here on these boards.


i hope that was good enough pretend that was my first post



thanks 
Jon Hirsh


----------



## DJErik07 (May 6, 2005)

Hey welcome to CB.com!!


----------



## Peter (May 6, 2005)

Haha! I dono if I even feel right welcomeing you! It seems like you've already been arround here forever! (ok, well, it's only been a few months, but you have made many great posts and taught me alot) 

Anyways, here's a much belated Welcome! (and I know I dont have to tell you not to be afraid to make lots of posts arround the forum! you already do a great job with that!)

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (Part 2)


----------



## jonhirsh (May 7, 2005)

well i thank you lol i think this was more novel then anything else but hey its always nice to have a welcome. now lets go welcome newbies


----------

